# Question about the leeds/liverpool Canal



## Losidan (17 Mar 2009)

Does anyone know or can point me in the right direction of where I can find out the distance between two points on the canal....
Ie the distance from Apperley bridge Marina to Hirst Wood Lock at Shipley?

Much Appreciated
Dan


----------



## Hilldodger (17 Mar 2009)

Dunno, but you might want one of these
http://www.picturebay.net/img/members/Cyclemagic/watercycle3.jpg


----------



## Bodhbh (17 Mar 2009)

iirc there's a website for it which mentions the route although it's also on

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leeds_and_Liverpool_Canal

You can then go on googlemaps, put in your start and finish destination, then force it roughly along the course of the canal. Probably an easier way of doing it, using Bikehike or somesuch with OS maps that's but what I did, should be close enough.


----------



## Soltydog (17 Mar 2009)

About 5.3 miles on bikehike


----------



## Globalti (17 Mar 2009)

If it's all on one map just count EVERY blue grid line the canal crosses then halve the number to get the distance in miles. Works every time and it's more accurate the further you go.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (17 Mar 2009)

Nicholson canal guides. Or try this website.


----------



## colly (18 Mar 2009)

Could try : bikehike.co.uk.........and plot the route after un-ticking the 'follow road'' box.


----------



## Bodhbh (18 Mar 2009)

While the thread's up might as well ask. Notice you can pick up a canal from Goole thru to Leeds, although it seems to join the Aire(?) at Knottingley till Mickletown. Anyone tried following the canals into Leeds from the East?

Might have a pop at Easter, family on both coasts, last time I tried crossing the Peninnes via road the traffic wasn't very pleasant, although I'm sure it was just my choice of route.


----------



## Globalti (18 Mar 2009)

The M62 isn't very nice on a bike.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2009)

Rigid Raider said:


> The M62 isn't very nice on a bike.


I crossed the M62 at the weekend on a bike and it was very nice. Fortunately, there was a bridge...


----------



## Losidan (18 Mar 2009)

Thanks for the repies...I worked it to 4.98 miles. 

I was looking for a route which out and back would be 10 mile ish...thought it would be cool to do a sat or sun morning 10 mile mtb time trial every couple of weeks


----------



## colly (18 Mar 2009)

Losidan said:


> Thanks for the repies...I worked it to 4.98 miles.
> 
> I was looking for a route which out and back would be 10 mile ish...thought it would be cool to do a sat or sun morning 10 mile mtb time trial every couple of weeks



I've ridden along there a couple of times. It's ok but if you are thinking of doing it at speed watch out for anglers and their tackle. 

...............and of course all their fishing stuff as well.


----------



## Bodhbh (18 Mar 2009)

Rigid Raider said:


> The M62 isn't very nice on a bike.



Yes, I used the B-road going over the top between Ripley and Grassington but was all traffic and not very pleasant, might as well have been the M62.


----------



## Losidan (18 Mar 2009)

colly said:


> I've ridden along there a couple of times. It's ok but if you are thinking of doing it at speed watch out for anglers and their tackle.
> 
> ...............and of course all their fishing stuff as well.



bang on there mate. I've had a few run in's before now with them!

I'm going to buy a bell and fit it for when i want to do the run..Mind you, the speed I ride it wont be that much of a problem


----------



## colly (18 Mar 2009)

Bodhbh said:


> While the thread's up might as well ask. Notice you can pick up a canal from Goole thru to Leeds, although it seems to join the Aire(?) at Knottingley till Mickletown. Anyone tried following the canals into Leeds from the East?
> 
> Might have a pop at Easter, family on both coasts, last time I tried crossing the Peninnes via road the traffic wasn't very pleasant, although I'm sure it was just my choice of route.



I have gone from the middle of Leeds out to Castleford via the towpath. It is quite a good trip even though for a mile or so from the canal basin in Leeds it takes you through some back roads and via a couple of industrial estates. It might be different now seeing as I did it a couple of years ago.
There is a section where you need to lug your bike up some steep steps to a bridge over the canal in one place too.


----------



## Globalti (19 Mar 2009)

The Pennine Way footbridge over the M62 gives you access to some great riding in either direction, some of it a bit cheeky. The circuit from there to Blackstone Edge and down to Standedge then up the main road and back along the Edge is a great ride.


----------



## Kay (7 Jun 2009)

Hi there
Call me thick here if you like?  Eeeek! But I don't understand. Which map? I've been training for the leeds-liverpool canal ride and have been using Mapmyride.com, tracing the route for calculating the length of the rides. But it's laborious, so a quicker easier way would be really useful.
Thanks for your help in advance.
Kay


----------



## bobgriffin (5 Jun 2013)

you can work all distances out via the information on this web page http://www.leedsliverpoolcanal.co.uk/distances.php?gallery=distances
ie subtract one pont from another depending on start and finish points
hope it helps 
bob


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2013)

A useful post, Bob, even if it took somebody _4 years_ to come up with it!  

(Yes, I realise you weren't a CC member back then.)


----------



## JohnClimber (6 Jun 2013)

I wonder what the quickest time this has been done in?

Has anyone every done the double there and back over a couple of days?


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2013)

JohnClimber said:


> I wonder what the quickest time this has been done in?


Towpaths are not the right place for speed, so that is one record that should not be set!


Canal and River Trust said:


> Considerate cycling
> 
> Remember that the standard speed on the waterways, for boaters and walkers, is just 4mph. Anglers also use our towpaths and sometimes have expensive, fragile equipment.
> 
> ...


(LINK)


----------



## bobgriffin (1 Jul 2013)

as with my cycling slow but get there in the end


----------

